# Italy Serie A 14-15 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 9, 2009)

14 Mar 16:00 Cagliari v Genoa  2.30 3.10 3.00   
14 Mar 18:30 Juventus v Bologna  1.40 4.00 7.50   
15 Mar 13:00 Atalanta v Torino  2.10 3.00 3.50   
15 Mar 13:00 Lazio v Chievo  1.57 3.40 6.00   
15 Mar 13:00 Palermo v Lecce  1.57 3.40 6.00   
15 Mar 13:00 Reggina v Napoli  2.50 3.00 2.75   
15 Mar 13:00 Sampdoria v Roma  2.60 3.00 2.62   
15 Mar 13:00 Siena v AC Milan  3.75 3.10 2.00   
15 Mar 13:00 Udinese v Catania  1.83 3.10 4.50  
15 Mar 18:30 Inter Milan v Fiorentina  1.72 3.20 5.00


----------



## Fate (Mar 13, 2009)

Cagliari - Genoa 

Genoa are fading in the last matches. They played very good season, but last matches they werent in best condition. Cagliari will take the home win.


----------



## BetLiverpool (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll take a little from away win in Sienna- Milan.
Even out of form Milan can beat Sienna.


----------



## danyy (Mar 14, 2009)

I was wondering what to take:
Palermo-Lecce home or Udinese-Catania home so i took the second but i think both are going to win.
And maybe some win from Sampdoria i am expecting drop in Roma's play after defeating from CL...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 15, 2009)

BetLiverpool said:
			
		

> I'll take a little from away win in Sienna- Milan.
> Even out of form Milan can beat Sienna.



What a demolition, by the oldies


----------

